# Административно-Технический > Технические вопросы >  Проблеммы с личками

## rotfront

Володь, что-то с личками тут не того... уже который раз замечаем с Женей. Пишим друг-другу, а сообщения не доходят...

----------


## Nazar

> Володь, что-то с личками тут не того... уже который раз замечаем с Женей. Пишим друг-другу, а сообщения не доходят...


Володя привет.
С этим вопросом лучше к Диме, у него доступ к движку сайта.
Для начала, войди в свои л/с и попробуй очистить папки с входящими и исходящими.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Установлен лимит в 300 сообщений (входящих и исходящих). Если общее количество сообщений достигло этого уровня, то вы не сможете ни отправлять, ни получать ЛС.

----------

